

History buff says he's cracked WWII pigeon code - SuperChihuahua
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-12-17/history-buff-cracks-wwii-carrier-pigeon-code/4432652

======
SuperChihuahua
Original thread: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4821517>

------
gvb
The letter that actually describes the proported decoding:
<http://www.scribd.com/doc/117088896/Letter-to-UK-PM-pdf> (scribd)

The decoding (see the letter for a more detailed justification for the claimed
decoding):

AOAKN - Artillery Observer At "K" Sector, Normandy.

RQXSR - Requested [Head] Quaters Supplement Report

PABLIZ - Panzer Attack - Blitz

NLXKG - Now loading [e] X [tra] {sector] "K" Guns

WAOTA - West Artillery Observer Tracking Attack

LKXGH - Lt. Knows [that] (e) X [tra] Guns [are] Here [Some Brits Artillery or
Infantry Officer might be with him. Now or with the other observer. In any
case, the Lt. has been in touch somehow....maybe by his own courier dog.]

KLDTS - Know [where] Local Dispatch Station [is]

HVPKD - Have Panzers [in] "K" [sector] Determined

DJHFP - Determined Jerry's Headquarters Front Posts

RBQRH - Right Battery [Head] Quarters Right Here

FQIRW - Found [head] Quarters Infantry Right Wing

FNFJW - Final Note [confirming] Found Jerry's Whereabouts

GOVFN - Go Over Field Notes [this is the same short form as WW-1] Stott is
asking UK to compare this note to his "drop note" and his "noon note"

CMPNW - Counter Measures [against] Panzers Not Working

DJOFM - could be "Determined Jerry's Other Field Mortars

JRZCQ - Jerry's Right Battery Central [Head]Quarters [here]

AOAKN - Artillery Observer at "K'-sector, Normandy Stott is confirming he sent
the above information to UK's XO2 operator and not the Germans.

YIDDC - Yanks Infantry Division [now in] Direct Contact

MIAPX - Mortar, Infantry Attack Panzers eXtra. Stott is probably telling
England that they are attacking Panzers separated from the main body of tanks.

HJRZH - Hit Jerry's Right or [Reserve] Battery HereOR - Hit Jerry's Right or
[Reserve] Battery Headquarters

AKEEQ - Already Know Electrical Engineers [head] Quarters

TPZEH - Troops, Panzers, Batteries, Engineers, Here

FNKTO - Final Note Known To [head]Quarters [here implied]

27 / 1526 / 6 [June 27th @ 1526 hours or 3:26pm]

